# Alkirk Tripod



## Flower Child (Jan 23, 2009)

Im using my dads old tripod and i was wondering if anybody else uses one. i googled alkirk tripod and got NOTHING haha.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2009)

Might want to post a pic of it.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 23, 2009)

okay i will when i get home tonight


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks similar to the older model Tiltall tripod


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, it does look like a Tiltall. Made of aluminum and sturdy. I'll research some...


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah its a good quality tripod. ive been really happy with it. heres a more detailed photo.


----------



## monco (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the that exact same Tripod case.  My father sent it to me, not having ANY idea what it was.  He thought it was something used to carry leather in...which makes no sense...but half of what he says doesn't make any sense.  It's kinda like he's bi-polar...but always in the manic phase and never depressed.  Maybe it's just adult ADHD.  Anyways, I've been trying to find out what this leather carrying case was for, and this is the ONLY thing I found.  I found absolutely nothing on google.  How old is your tripod?  Any idea?  I figure without the tripod, the carrying case isn't worth much at all.  

Anyways, thought I'd post this, since it took me about 1/2 hour to find anything that was related to an ALKIRK carrying tube, much less anything having to do with ALKIRK.  I appreciate u posting this thread, and posting the pic with it.  Thanks!


----------



## Flower Child (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello there monco! I am so happy that I have helped you. I know exactly what you mean when you say there is NO information about this tripod/case because I have also tried looking it up before. To answer your questions:

I don't have an exact date on how old it is, because this thing has quite a story behind it. Before it was mine, it was my dad's. I asked him where he got it/when. He got it back in the '70s. And he said he bought it off a guy who said he bought it in the 40's! Tripod and case.

We have never got it appraised before, but it might be a good idea one day! Heck, I've been USING it almost everyday, it is very good quality.

But anyway, I'm just tickled that someone out there has that same case as me. Who knows we might be the only ones!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just put my Tiltall in simi-retierment. i love that tripod, and though I am now shooting with a Manfrotto, I wont get rid of the Tiltall. 

Keep that thing!!! Its a sturdy long lasting tripod of the better quality.


----------

